# Java Aufgabe Anfänger



## Blabla_96 (31. Okt 2015)

Hey ich habe ein Problem mit dieser Aufgabe. ich habe zwar schon die Werte herausbekommen...

Die Seeleute sammelten [322] Kokusnüsse. _/*{107*3 +1}*/_
Nachdem der 1. Seemann seinen Anteil genommen hat, (107)
/*{214 entspricht Anteilen -> 214:2}*/
sind noch [214] Kokusnüsse zu verteilen._/*{71*3 +1}*/_
Nachdem der 2. Seemann seinen Anteil genommen hat, (71)
/*{142 entspricht 2 Anteilen -> 142:2}*/
sind noch [142] Kokusnüsse zu verteilen._/*{47*3 +1}*/_
Nachdem der 3. Seemann seinen Anteil genommen hat, (47)
/*{94 entspricht 2 Anteilen -> 94:2}*/
sind noch [94] Kokusnüsse zu verteilen._/*{31*3 +1}*/_
Am Morgen erhält jeder Seemann zusätzlich noch [31] Kokusnüsse

allerdings vermute ich, dass die Zuweisungen nicht stimmen und ich weiß nicht, wie ich das ganze in Java umsetzen soll

wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------

